# Looking for a great graphics designer & banner maker



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I want to price out banners for this up coming show in Janurary. I want to make a 3X12 or a 4X 12 banner with the dogs made into a nifty graphic with my Bully Community Name "Indigo Bully Connection" worked into it. Does anyone know of someone goooooood???? I'm going to be checking one lady out who works here locally, but I know she's not familiar with the "bully world" and what the banners are like at these events.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Send me an email...I have a few sources...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

You should most definitely check this guy out...he has done work for ALOT of bully people...awesome work in my opinion!

Ish Lopez
..:Coming Soon:..
Digital Portfolio For Ismael Lopez
"THIS IS NOT MY PAY PAL ADDRESS"

806/548/0586
Have a nice Day!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

check out the bottom link that says digital portfolio...hope this helps some


----------

